# Free Certificates of Life for your babies



## aviolet

*****EDIT* I've created a website now since I've been getting a lot of requests and I've included more color/image options. Please have a look at justiceforallcertificates.yolasite.com It is still a free service for anyone who is interested. I'm happy to be able to offer these.  Also for those of you wondering, yes I can re-make any certificates I've already done if you find something different on my website that you'd prefer. *****

Update July 18, 2011

I have updated the website! I've added a few new options, including fonts! I noticed the words "Soul Certificate" were not showing up in the proper font so I've fixed it and now there are choices to pick from! Again, for anyone who wants one re-made I'm always happy to do it.

I never want to make anyone feel like they can't ask for a certificate so I am now including the option of the words *"Certificate of Life".* Soul Certificates are unique to me, but I respect that some would prefer different wording :flower:

Also there is now an easy-to-use form for folks to fill out, and it will help me to keep all the details straight. Thank you everyone for taking part in this with me.

Hello ladies :hugs: As a woman who's miscarried I've been thinking this past week how many little babies come and go and yet aren't always recognized as a true life lost simply because of when they passed away.... I know we will always hold our little ones in our hearts, but sometimes a quiet reminder in our homes, whether in a memory box or placed where others can see and remember with us, is a comfort.... There was a church in New York that I found when I lost Justice and they sent me a nice certificate to honor her life which I framed and have on my wall - I don't have it in a place that calls attention to it, but rather if someone happens to look up they might see it and it's a comfort to me that she's recognized in this home. So on that note, I thought if anyone would like a certificate of life to honor their baby's memory, to acknowledge they came into this world and are just as worthy as any child who is issued a birth certificate, I'd be happy to customize a copy to email to you. :flow: Below is an example of what it would look like, I'd need the date your baby was born into heaven, the name (first/middle/last) or nickname you've given your bean, and also note if you'd like yours and your husband/partner's name or just 'mother and father' or both (or just the words "forever remembered" and anything else you'd like). There is a Bible verse at the bottom, but if you are not religious or simply would prefer a different quote I can do that for you too. 

Just an idea, as mine has brought me much comfort, for anyone who would like one, you can slide it away in a memory box, place it in a keepsake book or frame it, whatever you wish :hugs: Hugs to you all who've lost and prayers for you on your journeys to peace.
 



Attached Files:







samplecertificate.jpg
File size: 58.7 KB
Views: 407


----------



## Id_Think_Of_U

aviolet what a beautiful idea, i thinnk i'd quite like it if you could do it for me?:hugs:


----------



## aviolet

Id_Think_Of_U said:


> aviolet what a beautiful idea, i thinnk i'd quite like it if you could do it for me?:hugs:

Sure thing hun, send me your email addy in a PM and I can do that. Also let me know the date to put and if you'd like your name on it under the "is forever remembered" spot or if you'd just like those words alone.

*****EDIT* I've created a website now since i've been getting a lot of requests. Please have a look at justiceforallcertificates.yolasite.com It is still a free service for anyone who is interested. I'm happy to be able to offer these.  *****


----------



## emilyrose.x

just wanted to say that i thought that this was a lovely idea aviolet <3
beautiful thing too do <3 xxx


----------



## aviolet

Thanks :hugs: I've a couple I'll be making today, so anybody who's interested just send me a PM :hugs:

*****EDIT* I've created a website now since i've been getting a lot of requests. Please have a look at justiceforallcertificates.yolasite.com It is still a free service for anyone who is interested. I'm happy to be able to offer these.  *****


----------



## Chilli

Lovely idea - would be nice to pass on to my priest - I will suggest it


----------



## My Peanut

I love that idea. I think I'd like to do that.


----------



## aviolet

Chilli, that's a wonderful idea to suggest it to your priest! :flow:



My Peanut said:


> I love that idea. I think I'd like to do that.

Hi hun, glad you like it, will you be making your own or would you like me to do it?

*****EDIT* I've created a website now since i've been getting a lot of requests. Please have a look at justiceforallcertificates.yolasite.com It is still a free service for anyone who is interested. I'm happy to be able to offer these.  *****


----------



## My Peanut

aviolet
How much does it cost?


----------



## aviolet

No cost either way - I design it via Word and I can email it straight to your computer for print-out.

*****EDIT* I've created a website now since i've been getting a lot of requests. Please have a look at justiceforallcertificates.yolasite.com It is still a free service for anyone who is interested. I'm happy to be able to offer these.  *****


----------



## aviolet

*bump* :flower:

*****EDIT* I've created a website now since i've been getting a lot of requests. Please have a look at justiceforallcertificates.yolasite.com It is still a free service for anyone who is interested. I'm happy to be able to offer these.  *****


----------



## Amygdala

Aviolet, can I just say how absolutely wonderful it is of you to do something like this! I'm not the type of person to draw comfort from something like this but there'll be so many others who do and I think it's amazing and so generous of you to give those people your time and a little bit of comfort. It's so nice to know there are people like you out there, who genuinely care about the people around them. Thank you so very much! I hope the new year brings you nothing but happiness and Justice's little brother or sister to hold and love. You're going to make an amazing mommy! :hugs:


----------



## aviolet

Thank you, I appreciate those kind words very much :hugs: Hugs and prayers for you :flower:

*****EDIT* I've created a website now since i've been getting a lot of requests. Please have a look at justiceforallcertificates.yolasite.com It is still a free service for anyone who is interested. I'm happy to be able to offer these.  *****


----------



## aviolet

*bump* :hugs:

*****EDIT* I've created a website now since i've been getting a lot of requests. Please have a look at justiceforallcertificates.yolasite.com It is still a free service for anyone who is interested. I'm happy to be able to offer these.  *****


----------



## xSamanthax

I remember seeing this post the other day and forgot to reply to it, could you do me one please?


----------



## aviolet

Sure thing hun, PM me the name of your little one (first/or first & last/or nickname), the names of you and your OH (again either just your first names or both your first and last), and the date you would like on it as well. then also an email address for me to send it to :hugs:

*****EDIT* I've created a website now since i've been getting a lot of requests. Please have a look at justiceforallcertificates.yolasite.com It is still a free service for anyone who is interested. I'm happy to be able to offer these.  *****


----------



## redarrow

Aww I think that is beautiful and what a lovely way to remember our angels xxxx


----------



## medicmama

Such a BEAUTIFUL idea!!!


----------



## kelz87

Thats a lovely idea. i always felt that way but didnt realise anywhere did things like this.. if it ok i'll PM u?


----------



## aviolet

Thanks ladies :hugs:
Yup, I'd be happy to do you one Kelz :flower:
Anyone who would like one please send me a PM :hugs:

*****EDIT* I've created a website now since i've been getting a lot of requests. Please have a look at justiceforallcertificates.yolasite.com It is still a free service for anyone who is interested. I'm happy to be able to offer these.  *****


----------



## lynne192

these are great things been doing these for mummy's myself along with support as i've been a miscarriage/child loss support leader since 2005 they are lovely things and so much range now x


----------



## angel91

This is such a lovely idea. I miscarried at 6 weeks so I don't have a scan pic or anything to remember my angel by. Could you please make me one, I understand u have already made quite a few, it would really be appreciated. Xx


----------



## aviolet

angel91 said:


> This is such a lovely idea. I miscarried at 6 weeks so I don't have a scan pic or anything to remember my angel by. Could you please make me one, I understand u have already made quite a few, it would really be appreciated. Xx

Yes of course, have you named your baby or have a nickname you would like for me to put on it? will also need the date you would like remembered (this can be the due date, or the day your baby went to heaven) and if you would like yours or also your OH's name (first or first and last) otherwise I can just put under 'remembered by' "mother and father" or "mummy and daddy" (or being a single parent myself I left off the titles of Mom and dad). if you can pm these things to me along with an email addy I can send it to you :hugs:

*****EDIT* I've created a website now since i've been getting a lot of requests. Please have a look at justiceforallcertificates.yolasite.com It is still a free service for anyone who is interested. I'm happy to be able to offer these.  *****


----------



## Hevalouaddict

id love one if these, i found out last tuesday i'd lost my second twin i found out i was pregnant at 12week through a mc then i had an mc again at 14 week so this would be lovely. I never had a nickname for them though because i didnt know what i was having but i call them my angels now so angel 12 and angel 14 would be fine. I'll pm you


----------



## aviolet

:hugs: hugs for you

*****EDIT* I've created a website now since i've been getting a lot of requests. Please have a look at justiceforallcertificates.yolasite.com It is still a free service for anyone who is interested. I'm happy to be able to offer these.  *****


----------



## aviolet

*bump* Unless I post otherwise, I will continue making these as long as people want them, so anyone interested please continue to send PM's. Hugs to you all. :hugs:

*****EDIT* I've created a website now since i've been getting a lot of requests. Please have a look at justiceforallcertificates.yolasite.com It is still a free service for anyone who is interested. I'm happy to be able to offer these.  *****


----------



## cowboys angel

I absolutely love it... I've had two miscarriages, and am on third pregnancy...this one seems to be going...fairly...well though. I can't wait til I hold my baby girl in my arms, and have her birth certificate...I'd love to have one for my other babies too... 

Do you mind making two for me? *offers cookies and other yummies*


----------



## aviolet

cowboys angel said:


> I absolutely love it... I've had two miscarriages, and am on third pregnancy...this one seems to be going...fairly...well though. I can't wait til I hold my baby girl in my arms, and have her birth certificate...I'd love to have one for my other babies too...
> 
> Do you mind making two for me? *offers cookies and other yummies*

Definitely, send me a PM with your email address and the names of your little ones as well as yours and your OH's names (either just first or first and last names, however you want it) and the dates you would like me to put. :hugs:

*****EDIT* I've created a website now since i've been getting a lot of requests. Please have a look at justiceforallcertificates.yolasite.com It is still a free service for anyone who is interested. I'm happy to be able to offer these.  *****


----------



## aviolet

*bump* still accepting PMs and also emails from the link above :flower:


----------



## rainbows_x

What a lovely idea hun.
Will probably request one from you in the next few days.x


----------



## aviolet

:hugs:

*****EDIT* I've created a website now since i've been getting a lot of requests. Please have a look at justiceforallcertificates.yolasite.com It is still a free service for anyone who is interested. I'm happy to be able to offer these.  *****


----------



## aviolet

Also for those of you wondering, yes I can re-make any certificates if you find something different on my website that you'd prefer :hugs:


----------



## Vicyi

:hugs:


----------



## spellfairy

aw what a lovely idea


----------



## Vicyi

thanku xx


----------



## aviolet

you're welcome :hugs:


----------



## aviolet

bump :football:


----------



## aviolet

bump :hugs:


----------



## Xpecta

I think this is an absolutely lovely Idea!! Thank you so much for taking the time to do this for everyone!


----------



## jay040911

this is a lovely idea, how much do they cost as i would love one. please reply on here as i cant post my addy. thank u


----------



## aviolet

Xpecta said:


> I think this is an absolutely lovely Idea!! Thank you so much for taking the time to do this for everyone!

It's an honor to do it :hugs:



jay040911 said:


> this is a lovely idea, how much do they cost as i would love one. please reply on here as i cant post my addy. thank u

Hey hun, they are absolutely *FREE!* check out my website for more information on the different styles of certificates (https://justiceforallcertificates.yolasite.com/) and send me an email if you would like one :flower:


----------



## T'elle

I've only just seen this idea, Its beautiful! Thank you !!! xxxxx


----------



## aviolet

You are so welcome :hugs:


----------



## jay040911

i have just sent u a email for one of these


----------



## aviolet

:hugs: I just received it and will send your certificate later today.


----------



## jay040911

R they sent via email ??


----------



## aviolet

Yes they are, I noted that on the website in the request section, they are made in a Word doc and I attach and send them in an email. You can then print them off however you like - perhaps on a high quality photo paper instead of the usual printer paper to give it a nice finish.


----------



## aviolet

Bump :hugs:


----------



## LunaBean

aww they're lovely! I'm gona need 6 tho :( Will PM you!


----------



## aviolet

:hugs: i would be proud to make those for each one of your angels. be sure to check the website for various options to choose from hun :hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

That is a great idea really sweet... :hugs:


----------



## jojo23

beautiful idea!!! thank so much xxxxxx


----------



## PepsiChic

what a wonderful thing your doing, if you dont mind i would like to link your website on my blog?


----------



## aviolet

Hugs to you ladies :hugs:



PepsiChic said:


> what a wonderful thing your doing, if you dont mind i would like to link your website on my blog?

I would love that!! I'm trying to spread the word to as many people as possible so that would be great! :D Thanks :hugs:


----------



## PepsiChic

aviolet said:


> Hugs to you ladies :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> PepsiChic said:
> 
> 
> what a wonderful thing your doing, if you dont mind i would like to link your website on my blog?
> 
> I would love that!! I'm trying to spread the word to as many people as possible so that would be great! :D Thanks :hugs:Click to expand...

then i can think of a few places it can go up including an anxiety forum and a family support forum! im off to spread the word!


----------



## aviolet

Aww thank you SOOO much! :D that's so helpful! :hugs:


----------



## PepsiChic

aviolet said:


> Aww thank you SOOO much! :D that's so helpful! :hugs:

most welcome!


----------



## aviolet

Bump :hugs:


----------



## Kirsti

This is the most beautiful idea! i have just sent you a request! :) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aviolet

I'll be sending you an email soon :flower:


----------



## Kirsti

I just recieved it hun and im crying at your email thanks hun! and the certifcate is beautiful xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aviolet

Aww :hugs: I'm so glad you like it. :flow:


----------



## aviolet

bump :hugs:


----------



## annmc30

ive sent you an email asking for one thanks hun


----------



## aviolet

:hugs: You're welcome, your certificate is on its way!


----------



## annmc30

thanks very much hun its lovely x


----------



## aviolet

You are so welcome :hugs:

I just counted and I can't believe I've already made 50 certificates for 52 babies :( I am so pleased to be able to make these for everyone, but so sad that so many babies had to be taken to heaven too soon.

:hugs:


----------



## aviolet

bump :flower:


----------



## LunaBean

Hey hun, Im gona PM u now, its a tall order tho :(


----------



## spellfairy

HI Luna bean iam not far from coleraine near bushmills. i lost in jan, its heartbreaking:( id love a cert .. must see how it works


----------



## aviolet

Okay Luna :hugs:
Hugs to all the mommies and daddies out there. Warms my heart to give back a little something.
*
Just a reminder for everyone to check out the new website for more details:
https://justiceforallcertificates.yolasite.com/*


----------



## aviolet

*bump*


----------



## aviolet

:hugs:


----------



## aviolet

:flower:


----------



## pink_bow

I have only just seen this but thank you for doing this. Its something wonderful for all us angel mummies xx


----------



## Bosch

thank you so much! I've been struggling to keep my baby's memory alive, it hurts that people have already forgotten. My husband and I really connected in choosing the graphics for our baby's certificate, we needed it, thank you. You are an angel! It means so much to us that we can have our baby live on in this way.

We can't wait to receive ours. We already have the perfect place for it!

I can't stop thanking you


----------



## aviolet

pink_bow said:


> I have only just seen this but thank you for doing this. Its something wonderful for all us angel mummies xx

:hugs: So welcome. :flow:



Bosch said:


> thank you so much! I've been struggling to keep my baby's memory alive, it hurts that people have already forgotten. My husband and I really connected in choosing the graphics for our baby's certificate, we needed it, thank you. You are an angel! It means so much to us that we can have our baby live on in this way.
> 
> We can't wait to receive ours. We already have the perfect place for it!
> 
> I can't stop thanking you

This brings tears to my eyes.. :hugs: It moves me to be a part in helping your baby's memory shine. I'll be emailing your certificate in a few moments. 

xxx


----------



## Bosch

We just received our baby's certificate! We are extremely grateful, thank you SO much. WE LOVE IT! Tonight I can sleep a little lighter thanx to you.

God bless you


----------



## aviolet

:hugs: You are so very welcome!! :hugs:


----------



## Mellybelle

Hi aviolet, 
Just wanted to give this thread a little bump. I hadnt noticed it before. I made my own 'birth certificate' for my little girl, and i'll have it on display at her memorial service on thursday. Its a little different to yours. 
Yours are beautiful and I think its a fantastic idea.


----------



## pcake

I really cant get over how wonderful u are for doing this completely off ur own back. 

xx


----------



## aviolet

Thank you ladies :hugs: It's just encouraging to know I can help in some way.


----------



## aviolet

Bump :hugs:


----------



## Mellybelle

Bump!


----------



## Mrs G

pcake said:


> I really cant get over how wonderful u are for doing this completely off ur own back.
> 
> xx

Completely agree. So very selfless hun.

xx


----------



## Mellybelle

and another BUMP!


----------



## aviolet

:hugs:


----------



## seasidetides

This is so amazing! Love the idea! :hugs:


----------



## Mellybelle

bump!


----------



## LaurGil

I just mailed via hotmail my details to get one of these certificates what a lovely idea I'm going to put it in a little box with my pregnancy diary with all my dates in it thank you for your kindness & sorry for your lose xXx


----------



## aviolet

LaurGil said:


> I just mailed via hotmail my details to get one of these certificates what a lovely idea I'm going to put it in a little box with my pregnancy diary with all my dates in it thank you for your kindness & sorry for your lose xXx

Aw :hugs: I'll have it for you very soon! xx


----------



## Khadijah-x

Brilliant idea!!!

I emailed you huni.. thank you so much for doing this for everyone x


----------



## Mellybelle

bump!


----------



## aviolet

I've just mailed out more certificates, God bless every one of you at this time. :hugs:


----------



## LaurGil

I got mine today ,Thank you so much it is lovely ,I cant wait to show it to my partner if he gets home on leave at the weekend xXx


----------



## Mellybelle

Bump.


----------



## aviolet

I want you all to know that I cherish making these for you, as personalized and unique as I can. It feels so purposeful, also helping me in my own healing. There's a hallowed feeling when I write your baby's names and create these certificates... I wish everyone so much love right now. And peace. :hugs:


----------



## Alexxie

I just emailed you, think this is an amazing idea it's so nice to think now I'll have something to record my baby's existence, thank you


----------



## LaurGil

My OH was home for the weekend & I showed it to him 

He said to thank you, it is beautiful & very kind of you to take your time to do it for us 

xXx


----------



## aviolet

:hugs:

Just to let everyone know who has emailed me these last couple of days, I just bought a new computer, so I will be making your certificates Tuesday and Wednesday this week.



LaurGil said:


> My OH was home for the weekend & I showed it to him
> 
> He said to thank you, it is beautiful & very kind of you to take your time to do it for us
> 
> xXx

That is so sweet, thank you for passing on his words to me! I was happy to do it. xxx


----------



## Khadijah-x

Recieved my certificates, beautiful :kiss::kiss:

xxxx love them


----------



## Alexxie

Just got mine through, thank you so much it's lovely, I've emailed it to my ex and he says it is a lovely idea too, so many people must benefit from it and I really hope you keep it going xx


----------



## aviolet

That's very sweet, I appreciate that so much :hugs:

As long as people want them I want to continue making them. I hope to expand a little bit in the future too, and when I can afford to I'll start advertising through google. But this will always remain a free service.

:flow:


----------



## Alexxie

That's okay :) :hugs:
That's brilliant. Well, good luck with expanding and I will pass on your website to anyone I know who has experienced this because it is really such a lovely thing to have xx


----------



## aviolet

Thank you so much!


----------



## Alexxie

S'ok :)


----------



## bdawn8403

I very much look forward to getting mine. I know it will be lovely. Thank you!


----------



## aviolet

Thank you everyone for being patient this week! I think I've caught up with all the requests, and now that I've figured out this new computer it should be easier to fill orders. :blush: Hugs to everyone. :hugs:


----------



## bdawn8403

Thank you. I just received mine and it was beautiful!


----------



## aviolet

You are so welcome!


----------



## aviolet

bump!

I have updated the website! There is now an easy-to-use form for folks to fill out, and it will help me to keep all the details straight. I've added a few new options, including fonts! I noticed the words "Soul Certificate" were not showing up in the proper font so I've fixed it and now there are choices to pick from! Again, for anyone who wants one re-made I'm always happy to do it.

I never want to give anyone a reason to feel they can't ask for a certificate so I am now including the option of the words "Certificate of Life". Soul Certificates are unique to me, but I respect that some would prefer different wording :flower:


----------



## aviolet

*bump* :hugs:


----------



## aviolet

bump:flower:


----------



## Mellybelle

bump


----------



## JASMAK

Thank you so much for this. I just filled out your form and had myself a good cry. I haven't typed their names in a long time now, but they are never forgotten..my angels are thought about often...espesially since I have had a LO since then....it just makes me think of them more... Bless you for doing this. x x


----------



## aviolet

:hugs: I've received your request and a few others, wanted you all to know I will have the certificates for you by or on Sunday :hugs:


----------



## Mellybelle

bump!


----------



## aviolet

bump :hugs:


----------



## Wantingbbbump

I just ordered one! Thank you for doing this for us!!!


----------



## aviolet

You're so welcome. :hugs:
For everyone who's waiting to receive theirs, I plan to complete them before or by Thursday night (USA time).


----------



## Mellybelle

bump!


----------



## aviolet

bump! :hugs:


----------



## BabyBob

Wondering if i could have one for both my little boy, Jayden and my 2nd angel. x


----------



## aviolet

BabyBob said:


> Wondering if i could have one for both my little boy, Jayden and my 2nd angel. x

Of course :hugs: Follow this link and you'll find a form you can fill out with the information I need: https://justiceforallcertificates.yolasite.com/


----------



## aviolet

Everyone, I am overwhelmed by today - I could not believe my eyes when I opened my inbox and saw in double digits all the new certificate requests, never in one morning have I received so many, and the thought of all these little ones watching over us brings a tear to my eye. I am honored to create these certificates for your babies, and may their memories live on strong.

I do the certificates in order of when I receive them, but you should always receive yours within 7 days of requesting it. I hope to get the bulk of them completed by monday night (usa time). In the meantime if I have any questions I will email you, and vice versa please feel free to email me.

much love to everyone reading these words - and much peace. :hugs:


----------



## aviolet

*bump*

Once again I am stunned at how many little babies' names have entered my inbox this past week. I had a few days of internet trouble but luckily I've managed to catch up quickly on my day off today. All of your hearts are so important to me, please know I'm taking the time to make your certificates the best that I can, and with love. xoxo


----------



## aviolet

:kiss:


----------



## aviolet

:hugs:


----------



## aviolet

bump :flower:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

I just wanted to say thank you. This is such a special and wonderful thing that you do!


----------



## aviolet

Mom2mmcjg said:


> I just wanted to say thank you. This is such a special and wonderful thing that you do!

You are very welcome :hugs:


----------



## aviolet

Whoever sent tonight's request for Baby Malachi, your email address didn't come through, only your name, so I hope you read this and email me so I know where to send your certificate!! :flow:


----------



## young_n_proud

This is such a wonderful thing that you do


----------



## aviolet

Thank you for the support young_n_proud :hugs:

I'd just like to reiterate my search from a few nights ago: The person who sent the request for Baby Malachi, your email address didn't come through, only your name, so I hope you read this and email me so I know where to send your certificate!!


----------



## aviolet

Still no word from Baby Malachi's family, really hope to hear from you soon so I can email your certificate :hugs:


----------



## Vickieh1981

They are beautiful. Have ordered one for my precious Isabella


----------



## aviolet

If by chance Lindsay is reading this - I have tried to send you your certificate, but it says your email address is invalid and it keeps being returned to me. Please email me when you have the chance! :hugs:

And once again, still hoping Baby Malachi's certificate can be delivered soon, I just need an email address for that one as well. I won't stop asking, can only hope she found me through this message board so I can send it to her.



Vickieh1981 said:


> They are beautiful. Have ordered one for my precious Isabella

I have received your order, you can expect it within the day :hugs:


----------



## Vickieh1981

It's beautiful thanks. I did notice that I forgot to put on her daddys name though :haha:


----------



## ayclobes

I just emailed/filled out a form for our baby we lost on 11/1. Baby Hudson.


----------



## rhealeigh

I'm glad I found this. It's so inspiring! Thank you!


https://lagf.lilypie.com/6sDSm6.png


----------



## aviolet

For all pending requests, I hope to finish and send them out in the next 2 days! :flower:



Vickieh1981 said:


> It's beautiful thanks. I did notice that I forgot to put on her daddys name though :haha:

I noticed that! LOL But I thought it was intentional. If you have the Word program you've probably already figured out how to edit it yourself, but if you would like me to add his name I can do that :)



rhealeigh said:


> I'm glad I found this. It's so inspiring! Thank you!
> 
> 
> https://lagf.lilypie.com/6sDSm6.png

You are welcome. :hugs: :flow:


----------



## aviolet

Hi everyone :hugs: 
Just letting you know I've made a couple updates to Justice for All. For anyone who wants a certificate for their angel please check out my website :hugs: Next week is going to be a busy one for me, so please don't be discouraged if it takes me a couple extra days for me to get it to you - I promise this website holds special deep in my heart and I care about every baby who's memory finds its way to my inbox. :hugs:


----------



## aviolet

*bump* Please, everyone, share my link with anyone you think would benefit from my website. :hugs:


----------



## Sydd

Bumping this up xx


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I just sent a request. :cry:


----------



## aviolet

OnErth&InHvn said:


> I just sent a request. :cry:

:hugs:

All requests made between January 6th and today will be completed and sent out by this coming Sunday. If you do not receive one and you are expecting one, please feel free to email me on Monday morning. I may have fallen behind, or I may not have gotten your request. Thank you everyone for allowing me to be a part of helping honor your babies' memories. :hugs:


----------



## hayleybop

I have sent a request via your website if thats ok. Such a nice thing for you to do and all in your own time and for free. Its a very honourable thing to do for all thos in the grieving process right now. I didnt know what to get to remember the baby that I miscarried, I wouldnt forget it but I wanted something for display. I am so glad I found your website, thanks very much xo :hugs: :flower:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

can i have an update? I know you were held up.


----------



## aviolet

I am still behind. Please don't anyone get discouraged if you have not received yours yet. currently my waiting list is backed up to January 10th. If you sent a request from that day forward I have not yet been able to mail yours out yet. I'm doing this on my own time which I'm afraid is not as available to me as it used to be (I'm working 2 jobs and going to college) however that doesn't make this any less important to me, I love giving back and although I try not to let requests go past 7 days of waiting, it does happen. Thank you all for your patience. It's on the weekends that I typically have time to catch up. So I will be sending some out this weekend. :flower:

Thank you all, and I pray you are doing ok :hugs:


----------



## Ranger 2

aviolet thank you so much for spending your time doing this it means a lot to all of us who have precious angels. I had a missed miscarriage in November last year of twins :cry:. Thank you once again. :thumbup:


----------



## aviolet

An update for those of you waiting who found me through this link. I am currently working on certificates from January 12th forward. Thank you all for your patience :hugs:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I got mine tonight and I LOVE it! I will add it to Wylders things and definitely print it and frame it!!!!


----------



## aviolet

I am so happy to hear you love Wylder's certificate and will be framing it! Touches my heart. :cloud9:

I have one alteration left to make on a certificate, and then I'll be up to January 19th this weekend, I hope to get a few more done by sunday night. xo


----------



## aviolet

Hi everyone :hugs: Update:

I will be sending out A LOT of certificates tonight. Please watch your inbox. If come Wednesday you have not received it (and remember, I'm 6 hours behind you if you're in the UK) Please email if you have inquiries about your place on the waiting list!! Thank you ALL SO MUCH for being patient. I've been going through a lot these last 2 weeks. As have all of you, I know :hugs:


----------



## aviolet

Another Update: Thank you all so much for your patience, again. I am doing my best to keep up a good pace - I have just gotten up to February 1st. If you sent in a request from that day forward, these are the certificates I will be working on this weekend. 

I've added a page to my website called "Heaven's List" https://justiceforallcertificates.yolasite.com/waiting-list.php
Here you can see where your baby's name is in the order that I received your request, it will let you know that I will be working on your certificate asap and your angel's name will disappear from it once I've emailed their certificate to you :hugs: Just another way to keep you all more informed and let you know I am thinking of you and your little ones :hugs:


----------



## aviolet

I've sent out a lot of certificates and will continue to send out more, it's possible the waiting list will be empty by monday :)

Also I've ADDED a suggestion box!!!! If you have any ideas on how to improve upon my Soul Certificate template, please drop me a line! :)


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

aviolet said:


> I've sent out a lot of certificates and will continue to send out more, it's possible the waiting list will be empty by monday :)
> 
> Also I've ADDED a suggestion box!!!! If you have any ideas on how to improve upon my Soul Certificate template, please drop me a line! :)

I dont have any suggestions. :)


----------



## Grieving30

I would be interested in 1 of these. And thank you for honoring our babies in this way.


----------



## aviolet

For anyone looking to request, here is a direct link to the request form: Justice for All, please have a look around the website itself for more information and samples of certificates :D

I am officially all caught up on certificates and the waiting list is emptied.


----------



## aviolet

bumping this up for all the new mommys of angels :( :hugs:


----------



## alliebee0131

hi, are you still making these?


----------

